# CS:GO Sounds



## Hardwarelappen (3. September 2014)

Hallo,

bei meinem Anliegen geht es um CS:GO

Ich weiß nicht, ob es an meinem Headset liegt (Logitech G930) oder an was anderem. Auf jedenfall kann ich schwer die Waage halten, was Sounds angeht.

In der Regel spiele ich CS:GO so, dass ich im Teamspeak bin während ich spiele.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, ich krieg es nicht hin CS:GO und Teamspeak so einzustellen, dass beides gut hörbar ist.

Hauptproblem hierbei ist CS:GO an sich.

Denn um Schritte oder Bombe-planten zu hören, muss ich das Spiel so laut stellen, dass die Schüsse meinen Ohren weh tun.

edit: Gibt es Frequenzen die ich intensivieren muss? Sofern die andere haben als Schüsse, würde das vllt. irgendwie gehen?

Wie könnte ich da rangehen? 

MfG


----------



## unre4l (3. September 2014)

Mit einem Equalizer könnte das vielleicht klappen, jedoch muss man dafür erst einmal alle nötigen Frequenzbereiche raussuchen. 
Wenn man alle Bereiche hat, dann muss man nur noch die richtigen Fequenzen verstärken und die Unwichtigen abschwächen (wenn überhaupt).

Ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass es Überschneidungen bei den Stimmen und den Schritten geben könnte.


Edit:
Hier sind einige Frequenzen, die ich herausgefunden habe (Angaben ohne Gewähr):

Ticken der Bombe:
~4 kHz, ~8,2 kHz und ~14 kHz

Schritte (gemessen auf D2):
Hauptteil: ~400 Hz
Detail: ~700 Hz

Schüsse (ausgehend von Normalklang*):
Hauptteil: bis ~11,6 kHz
Detail: ab ~11,6 kHz

Menschliche Stimme:
Kommt auf die Stimme an ^^

*Normalklang (Eigendefinition): Bereich, in dem ein Geräusch noch annähernd normal klingt.
Was ich damit meine:
Wenn ich alle Frequenzen bis ~11,6 kHz auswähle (oder isoliere), dann klingt ein Schuss noch relativ normal und ist gut identifizierbar, wähle ich hingegen einen geringeren Bereich, z.B. bis 7 kHz, klingt er dumpf.

Ich befürchte also, dass Schüsse mit angepasstem Equalizer relativ seltsam klingen könnten.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. September 2014)

Was dir helfen könnte wäre eine Kompression des Ausgangssignals.   Manche Soundkarten können so etwas,  bei Asus heißt das zum Beispiel Smart Volume.


----------



## Cross-Flow (3. September 2014)

Alternativ Soundkarte mit Scout Mode. Hast du nen USB Headset? Wenn ja hat sichs erübrigt


----------



## Push (3. September 2014)

für csgo hab ich meinen EQ so eingestellt ... 
aber ich nutz auch nen AKG K702 ... ( welcher eh schon sehr "neutral" abgemischt ist ... )
Edit:
und Ja, Schüsse klingen ziemlich "hell" und ohne "Druck"  , aber ist ja auch nicht wichtig ...
und allgemein den Ingame Sound so laut stellen, das man im TS die wichtigen Ansagen immernoch klar verstehen kann, sollte eh nur soviel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich gesprochen werden ...


----------



## WaldemarE (3. September 2014)

Push schrieb:


> für csgo hab ich meinen EQ so eingestellt ...
> aber ich nutz auch nen AKG K702 ... ( welcher eh schon sehr "neutral" abgemischt ist ... )
> Edit:
> und Ja, Schüsse klingen ziemlich "hell" und ohne "Druck"  , aber ist ja auch nicht wichtig ...
> und allgemein den Ingame Sound so laut stellen, das man im TS die wichtigen Ansagen immernoch klar verstehen kann, sollte eh nur soviel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich gesprochen werden ...


Wieso kauft man sich bitte einen so Neutralen Kopfhörer und macht per EQ ne Badewanne? Muss man das jetzt verstehen?

Mit solchen Einstellungen macht man denn ganzen Klang und die Bühne bei solch einen Kopfhörer kaputt. 
Da hättest du dir lieber einen DT990 oder DT880 mit einer Badewanne holen sollen bevor du dir einen Furztrokenen K701 kaufst.


----------



## Zureh (3. September 2014)

Also ich habe den Sound ingame auf 0.3 (Konsole -> Volume 0.3). Kannst du noch ein wenig anpassen, aber für mich ist da das Gleichgewicht zwischen TS und Ingame gut ausgeglichen.


----------



## Darkseth (3. September 2014)

Er macht doch keine Badewanne draus. Er erhöht doch nur die Höhen brutal... Mehr als 10 dB auf die ohnehin schon etwas scharfen höhen das ist doch grausam...O.o Wie kann sowas noch gut klingen?



Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es an meinem Headset liegt (Logitech G930) oder an was anderem. Auf jedenfall kann ich schwer die Waage halten, was Sounds angeht.
> 
> In der Regel spiele ich CS:GO so, dass ich im Teamspeak bin während ich spiele.
> 
> ...


 Das liegt am Headset. Das G930 ist einfach nur schrott, und fürs Gaming absolut nicht geeignet. Dumpfes klangbild, schlechte detailauflösung, winzige Bühne.

Die Lösung deines Problems: G930 verkaufen/in Rente schicken --> nen ordentlichen Stereo Kopfhörer kaufen + passende soundkarte, und dann klappt das auch deutlich besser.



Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> edit:  Gibt es Frequenzen die ich intensivieren muss? Sofern die andere haben  als Schüsse, würde das vllt. irgendwie gehen?


 Bis zu nem gewissen Punkt könntest du entsprechende Frequenzen anheben.. Das ändert aber nichts an der schlechten Detailauflösung (feine details, die das G930 nicht mal darstellen kann, weil es zu schlecht ist), oder der kleinen Räumlichkeit (du kannst schlecht abschätzen, wie weit einzelne geräusche weg sind voneinander und von dir)


----------



## WaldemarE (3. September 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Er macht doch keine Badewanne draus. Er erhöht doch nur die Höhen brutal... Mehr als 10 dB auf die ohnehin schon etwas scharfen höhen das ist doch grausam...O.o Wie kann sowas noch gut klingen?


 
Upps hast recht sah auf dem Schmartphone nach ner Badewanne aus ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (3. September 2014)

Er macht fast 'ne Badewanne draus, die Mitten werden tw. abgeschwächt.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Kopfhörer wohl unpassend.


----------



## Darkseth (3. September 2014)

ist zwar OT aber welcher wäre denn passend? 
Hier packt er ja nochmal 12 dB drauf auf die höhen...
Es muss also ein Kopfhörer sein, der rund 12 dB mehr höhen hat, als bässe. Und das wäre mehr als nur bassarm. Ich kenne keinen, der solch ein Klangbild hat ^^


----------



## Push (3. September 2014)

Natürlich klingt es nicht schön, aber man hört einfach Schritte,nachladen, scope, viel besser.... Und die settings nutze ich auch nur bei csgo...


----------

